# Quail Hunt at Silver Lake



## coveyrise90 (Dec 19, 2009)

...


----------



## Jim P (Dec 19, 2009)

Silver Lake is a nice looking place, wish  ga. had places like that. Did you go by yourself?


----------



## maker4life (Dec 19, 2009)

It's in Georgia .

And congrats on a good hunt !


----------



## skcannon86 (Dec 19, 2009)

Georgia is full of places like that. 

Adam, awesome pics. I'm from Colquitt, right in between Elmodel and Silver Lake. We should get together sometime to hunt. I got a GSP who we can run along with your brit.

When is the GON hunt at Apalachee?




Seth Cannon


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks good wish I was closer to south GA!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 19, 2009)

Silver Lake is in Ga. Jim, it is down near Bainbridge, bout an hour from here.


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice hunt and pictures Adam...i bet you have some company next time you hunt that there


----------



## Jim P (Dec 19, 2009)

I meant se ga.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 19, 2009)

Silver Lake is located on Lake Seminole on the GA side. Apalachee is on the FL side. I did hunt by myself. This was kind of a last minute hunt. Friday, I didn't know where I was going to hunt. 

The "GON Hunt" at Apalachee will be this coming Sat, the 26th. We'll do another hunt in Jan for those that cant make it on the 26th. Maybe we can do another hunt at Silver Lake. The best time would probably be after deer season. 

Any thoughts?

Adam


----------



## Sam H (Dec 20, 2009)

Great pics Adam,even better than you described when you got back..Hate I had to miss it!!..can't wait for the 26th...By the way...Had a long talk with Ed bullard@Austin Creek farms and am getting in line for my britt this spring!


----------



## Jim P (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't make it on the 25th, to many family members down for christmas, but if you have another one may be the 2nd. or 3rd week of jan I'll be there, have to go to Tnn. the first weekend.


----------



## CollegiateHunter (Dec 20, 2009)

Adam

Congrats on the double, with wild birds thats some good shooting. 

Also if the offer still stands I'll go ahead and mark my calendar for the Apalachee hunt on the 26th.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 20, 2009)

Just got back from messing around down there, found one covey of around 15 to 20 birds and killed a real nice long leaf pine tree.......I never knew 28 gauge could do such damage to a tree at about 20 yrds.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Dec 20, 2009)

Great pictures Adam.  I wish we had some highland WMA's here.  We would be willing to trade some of our swamps for high ground.  Thanks for the call this afternoon, good to hear from you.  I look forward to heading down that away in January.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 20, 2009)

Man, silver lake has alot of water, but it also has some nice rolling small hills, kinda like over in the redhills area, heck, I wouldn't be suprised if it is considered part of the redhills. What swamps do you have Nimrod? I love the swamps....they aint great for quail, but the pine savannas next to them sure are. I find a few partridge around the chickasawhatchee swamp pretty regular and that is supposed to be the second biggest swamp in Ga.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Dec 20, 2009)

The best one here is Bullard Creek, the lower part which is the most of it is under water right now, it does have some high ground which is pretty thick.  Good deer and turkey hunting.  I haven't seen any birds over there in all the years I deer hunted there, but I wasn't looking either.  May be worth checking it out.  The other one here is Big Hammock, all of it is under water now.  Great Duck hunting.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 20, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Man, silver lake has alot of water, but it also has some nice rolling small hills, kinda like over in the redhills area, heck, I wouldn't be suprised if it is considered part of the redhills. What swamps do you have Nimrod? I love the swamps....they aint great for quail, but the pine savannas next to them sure are. I find a few partridge around the chickasawhatchee swamp pretty regular and that is supposed to be the second biggest swamp in Ga.



Yeah, the whole area around Seminole has a nice roll to it.... just makes a little extra pretty.



Sam H said:


> Great pics Adam,even better than you described when you got back..Hate I had to miss it!!..can't wait for the 26th...By the way...Had a long talk with Ed bullard@Austin Creek farms and am getting in line for my britt this spring!



Good deal, Sam! That is one of the finest (if not THE finest) Brittany line. You've made a good choice! 



Jim P said:


> I can't make it on the 25th, to many family members down for christmas, but if you have another one may be the 2nd. or 3rd week of jan I'll be there, have to go to Tnn. the first weekend.



I hope to do a couple more. At both Apalachee and Silver Lake.



CollegiateHunter said:


> Adam
> 
> Congrats on the double, with wild birds thats some good shooting.
> 
> Also if the offer still stands I'll go ahead and mark my calendar for the Apalachee hunt on the 26th.



Absolutely man! Mark you calendar!


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nimrod71 said:


> The best one here is Bullard Creek, the lower part which is the most of it is under water right now, it does have some high ground which is pretty thick.  Good deer and turkey hunting.  I haven't seen any birds over there in all the years I deer hunted there, but I wasn't looking either.  May be worth checking it out.  The other one here is Big Hammock, all of it is under water now.  Great Duck hunting.



What areas do your trial and train at? Any wild birds there?

Adam


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sam H said:


> Great pics Adam,even better than you described when you got back..Hate I had to miss it!!..can't wait for the 26th...By the way...Had a long talk with Ed bullard@Austin Creek farms and am getting in line for my britt this spring!



I can't say enough good things about Mr. Bullard.  Great line of dogs but Ed is just a really great person.  I hope to get back over and hunt with him some time in January.

Do you know which sire and dam he has paired up for a spring litter?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great pictures, Alan!

Does anyone know any areas to camp down there? I notice the regs say no camping except on the quota deer hunts.


----------



## george hancox (Dec 21, 2009)

great pic's I wish i were a little closer.


----------



## irocz2u (Dec 21, 2009)

silver lake   were in  ga  county  and town


----------



## Canebrake (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Adam...when were you planning on heading back to SilverLake for the GON hunt?


----------



## Jim P (Jan 6, 2010)

Give us a few days to be able to plan for it.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well Fellas, the season comes back in on the 16th.... how does that sound to everybody?


Adam


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2010)

I could probably do that.


----------



## Jim P (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds good to me. Nimrod said he wanted to go.


----------



## Pittard (Jan 7, 2010)

Could I join the group?  I might possibly be able to swing that.  I'd like to get down there and hunt with some folks that have hunted it before to get the "lay of the land".

If I go anybody from the Athens/Atlanta area wanna car pool?


----------



## Sam H (Jan 7, 2010)

Adam..You KNOW you guys can count me in!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 7, 2010)

I missed the hunt!

But Id love to go next time.


----------



## george hancox (Jan 7, 2010)

jim just where is this placce we are talking about I am lost now.


----------



## Jim P (Jan 7, 2010)

Silver lake is way down sw ga., it's a good 2 1/2  hrs. for me but if nimrod still wants to ride with me my old dog and me will be there.


----------



## Jim P (Jan 7, 2010)

george I have never been there, but I've heard so much from the guys on the site and seen the pictures Adam has posted and now I want to go and meet some of the guys and have a good time and maybe just maybe I can hit a bird. If you have the Ga. regulations book it has the info and directions in it.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 7, 2010)

george hancox said:


> jim just where is this placce we are talking about I am lost now.



Off of Yates Springs Rd. right at Lake Seminole .


----------



## mecicon (Jan 7, 2010)

*Silver Lake 1/16/10*



coveyrise90 said:


> Well Fellas, the season comes back in on the 16th.... how does that sound to everybody?
> 
> 
> Adam



In, with two dogs. I will probably stay in Bainbridge.


----------



## Sam H (Jan 7, 2010)

Lets make this a good hunt guys...We'd like to meet some of you guys from north of here! It will be alot of fun!.....Maybe the weather will be above 38's by then


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like we'll have a nice group. If everybody does show up, we'll have to split up into smaller groups. 

I'll start a new thread next week. If you are going, post there, and tell if you are bringing dogs.

Adam


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds good to me, I'll see if I can arrange my schedule for Jan. 16th.


----------



## preston (Jan 8, 2010)

*hunt date?*

what date are we looking at for this?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 8, 2010)

Isn't that a week day Adam? If it is I can't make it, but I know for fact certain I will be down there the first weekend after deer season, I was down that way today for work.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 8, 2010)

Quail season opens on the 16th... Next Sat. Sounds like that's a good date for everyone so we should have a good group.

Adam


----------



## Jim P (Jan 8, 2010)

Pittard no one has answered you so I will, of course you can come on down, I need a easy course, I still have that clot in my leg.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 11, 2010)

Not only is my shooting off, but so is my math, I will most certainly be down there next saturday, with bells on.  Jim, are you gonna be there?
With any luck it will have warmed up a tad so we won't be flirting with frost bite.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds good Jay.

Adam


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jan 11, 2010)

I checked the weather schedule today and The Weather Channel is saying rain Friday and Saturday with possible thunder storms.  Temp is not bad but listed in the 60's.

Adam where should we try to meet up?


----------



## Jim P (Jan 11, 2010)

Jay, I'm planning on it, me and Nimrod are going to drive down there together


----------



## Jim P (Jan 13, 2010)

So is the hunt on saturday still on? what is the location to meet and what time, I need to know because it's a good 2 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 13, 2010)

Post deleted.


----------



## preston (Jan 13, 2010)

*sat looks like rain*

has anyone looked at the forcast ?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 13, 2010)

Weather Channel says 70% of rain. That's up from 50% yesterday. If it is going to be this high, I think we ought to hold off this weekend and hit it some other Saturday. I'd hate for yall to drive a couple hours (some maybe more) to get here and then we get rained out with thunderstorms.

But, as yall know, weather can change quickly. Fingers crossed.

Adam


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sounds good to me.  We'll just take a rain check.


----------



## Sam H (Jan 14, 2010)

Weather Channel went from 70% to 80% this am...so I agree...Saturday looks like a washout...I'm going to shoot Pine Ridge Plantation this afternoon..Coveyrise put me on them..I'll let you guys know how it goes...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Now its saying 90%! Like I said, weather can change quickly!

Adam


----------



## preston (Jan 14, 2010)

*silver lake hunt*

why dont we look at another weekend , is it open all the way through the season now?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 14, 2010)

I reckon I might go down there Sunday if the weather permits, I might go down to duck hunt there Saturday if the weather is gonna be as bad as it appears.  Don't rightly know yet.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, the season is in until the end of the season. We'll pick another weekend... which is good for yall?

Jay, if you head down there to shoot ducks, let us know how you do. I'll probably be shooting them here. Don't forget your poncho!

Adam


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jan 14, 2010)

7 of my friends went down last weekend and they hit the mother load on ducks.  They all had their limits within 45 minutes.  All limited out on Cavasbacks too.  They got Cavasbacks, Ringnecks, Teal, Woodies, Blue Bills.   Two are headed back down tomorrow.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 15, 2010)

Just saw the weather forecast, we are expecting up to 3" of rain, starting a wee bit before sunup, I reckon I ain't gonna go, sunday is another story though. Tell them to be careful Nimrod, supposed to be some thunderstorms mixed in, the main part of the storm is gonna hit the Bainbridge area midmorning.  Rain will start around 5isha.m. or a lil earlier down there.


----------



## preston (Jan 15, 2010)

*silver lake management goals*

Jay - you mentioned earleir that the dnr plans to have quail as a priority objective on silver lake. i was wondering if the folks you spoke with might need some support in dollars or man power? if so maybe the upland forum could help out in some way.  it would be nice to have a wma that really focused on birds.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 16, 2010)

preston said:


> Jay - you mentioned earleir that the dnr plans to have quail as a priority objective on silver lake. i was wondering if the folks you spoke with might need some support in dollars or man power? if so maybe the upland forum could help out in some way.  it would be nice to have a wma that really focused on birds.



You got that right! I'd love to help in whatever way I can. I wish I saw Quail Forever and Quail Unlimited stepping up more on these places. This is the perfect opportunity for them.



I guess I am going to hold off the duck shooting as well. Maybe I can do it Sun or sometime early next week. I hope they hang around. 



Adam


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 16, 2010)

Already asked them, they said once they thin the pine plantations they could use some help. I own a tractor, trailer for the tractor, and harrows.  Told them I would volunter my time and fuel to help harrow some weed patchs, etc... and that if I could find some ragweed seed, etc I would purchase some.  Was told that would be great, as soon as they do some thinning.  In the long leafs, because of all the protected plants and animals they said they were limited as to what they could do.  

Hopefully when we have our local QF meeting I will be available and will discuss this there, about a couple of volunteer days down there and at Elmodel.  If they ever get the bermuda grass under control there, it is gonna outshine silver lake in the future.  Their hands aren't tied there with regards to plots, etc...

Man it is nasty out there right now, warm, wet and humid, goes from below freezing for a couple of weeks to this, go figure.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 16, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Already asked them, they said once they thin the pine plantations they could use some help. I own a tractor, trailer for the tractor, and harrows.  Told them I would volunter my time and fuel to help harrow some weed patchs, etc... and that if I could find some ragweed seed, etc I would purchase some.  Was told that would be great, as soon as they do some thinning.  In the long leafs, because of all the protected plants and animals they said they were limited as to what they could do.
> 
> Hopefully when we have our local QF meeting I will be available and will discuss this there, about a couple of volunteer days down there and at Elmodel.  If they ever get the bermuda grass under control there, it is gonna outshine silver lake in the future.  Their hands aren't tied there with regards to plots, etc...
> 
> Man it is nasty out there right now, warm, wet and humid, goes from below freezing for a couple of weeks to this, go figure.



Dang Jay. If they had a couple more volunteers like you, they could do weed patches over the whole area! I'll see if I can find some ragweed seed. The wildlife biologist from the Eufaula NWR gave me the number to the place they bought there broomsedge seed from. I'll call and see if they carry ragweed. I'd be willing to buy some if they do. 


As for El model. That place will only get better from here as well. Some of the fields that have just gone fallow are pretty much impossible to hunt because of the tall dog fennel. As time goes one, there will be more broomsedge etc and the quality of the cover will improve (and it become more huntable). Also, getting rid of the bermuda will be a BIG help. But now that the longleafs are bigger, its going to be more of a pain.


It is good to see the State finally stepping up a bit and doing more for quail! 

Adam


----------



## Jim P (Jan 16, 2010)

Adam how about a hunt on the 30th., that will give people enough time to plan for it?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds good to me. How about everyone else?


By the way, Jay. I found some "common" ragweed seed from a company called Round Stone Seed Company out of Kentucky. If you buy 26 lbs. or more, it cost $7/lbs. That's cheaper than I though it would be. Quail Restoration Technologies recommends that you broadcast 15-20 lbs per acre and 10 lbs. per acre if you drill. They are in businees to sell seed themselves (they are sold out of ragweed) so I would think that those numbers are higher than what you could get away with. 


Here's some good info on Ragweed from the Albany Quail Project.
http://www.wildlifemanagementtechnologies.com/sneezeweed.html

Adam


----------



## preston (Jan 16, 2010)

*long leaf*

Jay - they are going to continue to burn the long leaf stands right? i noticed several large areas on the east side of the wma that needed burning. the time we hunted it we picked of begger lice for at least a week after the hunt.


----------



## preston (Jan 16, 2010)

*Qu*

Adam - maybe you could convince Bill Bowles to get QU to help out in some way. it i realize that they are broke but if they put forth some effort here they may re kinlde some interest in folks supporting them again.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 17, 2010)

I mentioned that last time I was at Quail Country. I'll shoot him an email and mention it again and see what he says.

Adam


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone going this weekend? I plan on getting down one day and might hunt some private property the other day.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 22, 2010)

To nice of weather not to be somewhere . Just not sure yet where I'm going to go .


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 23, 2010)

I am going to be hunting near the house. I have to go to Montgomery tomorrow to see a custom gunmaker about repairing a crack in the stock of one of my guns, so I don't have time to make it to Silver Lake..... unfortunately.

We still doing the hunt next weekend?

Adam


----------



## sowega hunter (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a 13 year old son who would love to go quail hunting. If anyone is willing to let us tag along to Silver Lake one day we would be very appreciative. I grew up quail hunting but he has never been and seen any. I live about 15 miles from Silver Lake and would love to see some dogs working. Thanks Al


----------



## mecicon (Jan 24, 2010)

coveyrise90 said:


> I am going to be hunting near the house. I have to go to Montgomery tomorrow to see a custom gunmaker about repairing a crack in the stock of one of my guns, so I don't have time to make it to Silver Lake..... unfortunately.
> 
> We still doing the hunt next weekend?
> 
> Adam



If the weather is not a factor I am in.


----------



## Sam H (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm in..."right now"the weather is supposed to be OK..But that can change quickly!!


----------



## Jim P (Jan 24, 2010)

sowega, as far as I'm concerned it's ok with me. If my daughter doesn't have her baby then I'll be there, let me know the place to meet and the time.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 25, 2010)

As of right now, the weather is going to be IDEAL!!!

High is 53
Low is 33
Cloudy in the Morning
Clear in the Afternoon
Light wind


It don't get much better than that! Lets just hope it stays that way!

Adam


----------

